# Uber Creepy Uber drivers - warning NSFW thread!



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

From : http://orlando.craigslist.org/cas/5159890002.html

*Uber driver looking to have guy Jo in car - m4m (Orlando)*
_Looking to pick up a guy and while I'm driving him he pull his dick out and strok it a bit.
_​From : http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/cas/5132441362.html

*I drive Uber, looking to pickup a women and ... - m4w (Westchase / Oldsmar)*
_I'm a professional white man, age 41, healthy and DDF (no STDs). Non-smoker, only very casual drinker.

During evenings I drive for Uber and Lyft. I'd like to pick you up from somewhere (work, school, the bar, a restaurant) in my nice SUV and drive you home. You invite me in and we ****. No condom. I just want to blow my load in you.

I'm looking only for healthy and clean ladies (as I said ... no condom ... so don't want any STD) only. Age 18 - 50.

If you are interested, hit me up and put "LET'S GO" in the subject line so I know you are real. I'll give my phone number and you can text me to come and get you and take you home._​
From: http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/cas/5132498696.html

*Looking for an Uber or Lyft ride combined with NSA encounter? - m4w (Westchase / Citrus Park / Oldsmar)*
_Hi ... you need an Uber or Lyft ride? I drive for both in the evenings and can come and pick you up on my nice SUV and take you where you need to go.

I'm a married, white man with brown hair and blue eyes. Age 40. Healthy and non-smoker and no STD or drugs here. I'm a professional who works from home by day (my own professional consulting business). I like to Uber and Lyft drive in evening / weekend to get out of house and meet people.

If you want a "ride" and are a lady between 18-50 who is healthy and clean (no STDs, no drugs) ... drop me an email. I'll give you my number and you can text me.

PS - By me giving you a "ride" ... that means a wide range of options. Only thing is .. I can't host. So our fun must either be in my SUV or at your place. I'm clean and don't require (and I prefer not to use it) use of "protection" ... so hopefully you are into that too. Natural feels better!

Hit me up! Terry the Uber driver._​
From : http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/cas/5095786015.html

*Uber Fun for couple. - m4mw (SoHo/Ybor/South Tampa)*
_I am 26 6 foot 1 180 pounds white good looking and shaved. I am also an Uber driver. I would love to role play something out.

I will be driving Friday and Saturday night around ybor south tampa, and soho areas. I would love to pick up a couple. Maybe they play in the back while I watch. I don't mind pulling over. Maybe I could be a clean up guy. 
I am also bi so maybe the girl sits in the back the guy sits up front. He starts talking dirty to her. Maybe she starts to rub her *****. He says he really wants a ********. He takes his cock out maybe she feels on it. I look over. He sees me looking. He asks if i want to suck it. I say sure. We pull over i suck his cock. She is fingering herself in the back. Maybe she pulls her fingers out every once in a while to let me lick them. He cums in my mouth. I take you to where ever you want. And thats it.

My car has dark tint you cannot see in. Lets to it this weekend. Email me with a face/cock pic of you and your girl. we can set up where i will be and what time to make sure you get me on the Uber.

What do you think. Its like a taxi cab confessions._​


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, where to even begin. It's like a train wreck you can't help but look, now I have to go check Raleigh/Durham/CH CL to see what we have going on here.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Now, I am a taxi driver, I would be expected to be jumping all over this kind of thing, waving it in people's faces, but this is Craig's list. I thought 99.99% of those Craig's list posts were complete bullshit. Perhaps I'm wrong. Someone should respond, get them on the forum, this could be a new subforum, subsubforum.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Rookies.
About a year ago, chick is sitting in the backseat of my minivan cab.
"What do you think of this?" She asks, legs spread and dress with no panties.
"Nice, I'm married tho. Gonna save up the visual for later tho, thanks for sharing".

You don't CRAIGSLIST your pervs for the world and let them know your business. youre now advertising to get busted.


----------

